# How to run two noise gates?



## xBOBxSAGETx

I saw a video with Misha Mansoor aka Bulb from Periphery and I saw how he ran two noise gates on his rig and it sounded sick. He used an ISP Decimator and a Boss NS-2 noise gate. I'm getting a new rig shorty since a POS decided to steal my rig out of our van  so I was wondering how he had that set up or how anyone else would set that up. All answers/help is very much appreciated and I'm sorry if this is a dumb question I am not what so ever gear savvy. Thanks
-Alex


----------



## drmosh

some info in this thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...erys-use-of-the-keeley-4-knob-compressor.html


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

thanks dude i was looking for a thanks button but couldnt find it!


----------



## blister7321

this can be done?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^Yes, one in front of the amp and one in the loop.


----------



## drmosh

blister7321 said:


> this can be done?


you can run 200 noise gates if you want


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

blister7321 said:


> this can be done?



Yes technically bulb runs 3 noise gates, 2 pedals and 1 built into his amp.


----------



## newamerikangospel

The higher end ISP pedals have multiple gates/entries, for guitar and amp. 

Rack
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/ISP-Technologies-Decimator-ProRack-G-Noise-Reduction?sku=150366

Pedal
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/ISP-Technologies-Decimator-G-String-Noise-Reduction-Guitar-Effects-Pedal?sku=150586


However, Misha uses the two noise gates in front of his amp if I understand correctly.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Yup. One to kill guitar noise, and another to kill noise from the OD pedal, and his amp takes care of it's own pre-amp hums and hisses.

You could run one in front and one in the FX loop. This should yield satisfactory results.


----------



## medic999

i run my keeley into an ns2 into a ts808 into another ns2 in the x setup,works very well because i have an active effects loop, the keeley is noisy as hell so it needs its own noise suppression because a ts808 and a keeley cannot be tamed by one noise suppressor, and my keeley has the trim turned about halfway up. but this gives you the good chugs and the keeley lets you still have sustain to your notes and makes them more defined. i like it


----------



## Zeff

in front of amp and in the loop has never really worked for me. I still get some amp noise on my 6505. The only setup I've had that was truly silent was when I had my Invader, with an NS2 in front.


----------



## Massif

> i run my keeley into an ns2 into a ts808 into another ns2 in the x setup,works very well because i have an active effects loop, the keeley is noisy as hell so it needs its own noise suppression because a ts808 and a keeley cannot be tamed by one noise suppressor, and my keeley has the trim turned about halfway up. but this gives you the good chugs and the keeley lets you still have sustain to your notes and makes them more defined.



I have an ISP G-String and a Boss NS-2. My amp is a Peavey 6534+.
I just got the NS-2 today and have yet to hook it up. I am getting a Keeley 4knob compressor this Thursday. Although the 6534+ does not have a noise gate built like Misha Mansoor's amp, I imagine that I should look to set things up pretty much as he does, and as far as I can tell, as medic999 has also set up.
My pedals presently run (without the NS-2):
guitar--> Korg Pitchblack A+ -->G-String "guitar in" -->G-String "guitar out" -->MXR Wylde overdrive -->Emma PisdiYAUwot -->Boss DS-1 --> G-String "dec in" --> G-String "dec out" -->6534+ input.
With the addition of the Keeley and the NS-2, am I to understand that I would put the Keeley between the Korg Pitchblack A+ and the G-String, and then the NS-2 at the end, after the Boss DS-1? Would I keep the G-String in the same x setup or would I use the G-String connected as if it were a regular Decimator (i.e. not use the dec in and dec out) and have the NS-2 connected in an x setup or would I have both NS-2 and G-String in two x setups (not sure how that would go)? Or is the best combination something different?
(I have a tc electronic Nova delay in my effects loop, but I keep the G-String in the front end of the amp without running it through the loop as it gave very poor results that way.)
I guess my question could have simply been to medic999: is your first NS-2 also in an x setup (like your second one), or is it just straight into the Keeley? 
(I use the PisdiYAUwot and DS-1 separately and through the "Rhythm" channel.)


----------



## Massif

*Korg Pitchblack+ not Pitchblack A+.


----------



## jackfiltraition

I think i can give you some advice my friend 
I purchased an ISP Decimator and a Keeley compressor (only the two knob) after seeing this video earlier this year.  Anyone looking for info strait from the bulbs mouth  head to the thread drmosh linked 
Using all of the pedals through the voodoo lab gcx switcher, I had them arranged: The Keeley, isp decimator, ibanez ts808 and the boss NS2.
It worked like a charm and the two gates cleaned up the sounds nicely and fought against the compressor for an awesome, transparent, controlled sustain and my g-major 2's gate also helped clean up the 5150's noisy fx loop. I was initially planning to just use the compressor and isp on my lead channel but was just loving the sound soooo much, i keep the keeley activated always and the ts808 and two gates always activated on my dirty sounds (i was also finding the ns2 not doing a good enough job at the back of the line on it's own) 

The Keeley is very transparent and does not leave to much of a stamp on your signal sonics wise but does it's job amazingly. 


I have done away with the ISP and Keeley just to make troubleshooting a bit quicker and easier in a live situation (have kept only the screamer and ns2) but this thread has reminded me of how awesome the results were, so I am considering going back to this pedal set up for my next gig on saturday 
Hope that helps a bit man


----------



## Taylo234

On my 6505+ I just put the ISP Decimator in the loop and the NS-2 in the front. The NS-2 will always work WAY better in the front, in my opinion.


----------

